

Show HN: Nice Nice JPG - timboisvert
http://nicenicejpg.com

======
timboisvert
Today we launched Nice Nice JPG, a Vanilla Ice image placeholder service. I've
been a dedicated Placekitten user for years but wanted an excuse to write my
own, and I had that stack of Vanilla Ice pics filling my hard drive, so it
seemed like a good choice. In the end, though, this really was/is an exercise
to prove out the value of Amazon's new OpsWorks service in our development
shop. Initial thoughts are VERY positive: it sits nicely between the type of
experience you'd have on Heroku and the full hosted or EC2 experience. You get
some control, but not too much. We'll be deploying our next major content
platform on OpsWorks for sure.

So... check out NiceNiceJPG (<http://nicenicejpg.com>) and check out AWS
OpsWorks ([https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2013/02/18/announ...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2013/02/18/announcing-aws-opsworks/)).

~~~
justin_vanw
This site flows like a harpoon. Will it ever stop?

Edit: Really? People are moderating this comment down? Why are you even
looking at this thread if you have no sense of humor? What a bunch of joyless
assholes.

~~~
flexxaeon
Yo, I don't know.

~~~
rartichoke
Turn off the lights and I'll glow.

------
joshguthrie
<http://nicenicejpg.com/0>

Don't forget to always check your user input.

~~~
timboisvert
Gah. Thanks. I was checking the upper bounds but spaced the lower-bound 0
case. Fix is on its way up.

------
dsschnau
This absolutely and completely made my day. Thank you.

------
emillon
What is the licensing information for these pictures?

------
william_uk
This is awesome.

------
mrgreenfur
Site is ... hackernewsed?

~~~
timboisvert
Nah, It's an OpsWorks bug. Back up and running now, though.

------
Aco-
update your about tim :P

~~~
timboisvert
Done.

~~~
Aco-
Wow, it was easier than I thought to make you do things.

Is your CPU a 'learning computer'? I gotta test this out:

Tim, buy me a beer. :P

------
thoughtcriminal
Isn't the point to solve a pain, not create one?

------
nicksergeant
What does this offer that <https://imgix.com> doesn't?

~~~
dljsjr
Assuming that imgix doesn't have any Vanilla Ice and 90's era Mustang photos,
then this offers infinity percent more Vanilla Ice and 90's era Mustang
photos.

~~~
DavidBradbury
Infinity * 0 = 0 bro. So clearly it offers zero more percent Vanilla Ice and
90's era Mustang photos.

~~~
ygra
Actually, ∞ ⋅ 0 is undefined.

~~~
DavidBradbury
Sorry, let me phrase it differently.

lim(x → ∞)

x ⋅ 0 = 0

